# new saddle club



## mommadog1956 (Nov 6, 2006)

well, we did it!!

we have organized and started a saddle club in the county we live in. had a meeting this morning, elected the officers, scheduled the fun shows, and talked about several options for trail rides. 
lots of things to do.

our first show will be march 4th. boy that will sure come fast. 

i don't expect i'll be riding in this one, since i've been having so much trouble with my mare, but i will sure be working the show.
especially since I'M THE NEW PRESIDENT!!!!!!!!  

we organized this because there is really nothing around here to do with our horses for fun. so we did it. we already have at least 16 families that want to join, and we haven't even "officially" put out the word yet.

we are sooooo excited.........


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Thats so cool! Keep us updated on how it goes! How did you put it all together?


----------



## mynameisntlola (Jan 8, 2007)

That's awsome! Have fun with the new club.


----------



## mommadog1956 (Nov 6, 2006)

Friesian Mirror said:


> Thats so cool! Keep us updated on how it goes! How did you put it all together?


well the first thing, of course, was finding the people that were interested. then we wrote out our "by-laws" (what we wanted & expected). there is lots of paperwork involved. :shock: 
found out to even get a checking acct. for the saddle club, we have to have a tax id number from the state. then we have to incorporate. got a po box for our mail.

then we had our meeting and went over all the paperwork, voting on all the wording in the bylaws, so that we were all agreeing on it.

we are lucky in that there is already an outdoor arena in our town that we have full use of, for free. then there is also an indoor arena that we can rent, when available. (thats the tough part as it is used alot!!!) 

so yesterday, we went over the calendar and decided when to have fun shows. we have tentatively scheduled them. we decided for the first show, to have it in the indoor arena, due to possibility of bad weather at that time of the year. future ones will probably be in the outdoor arena. we also want to have "practice days" where we can get together and just ride in the arena. thats to let our horses get use to being in the arena around other horses. and also to practice barrels, poles, etc. we also tentatively scheduled some trail rides. and then we want to ride in parades too. i have to meet friday with our county extension agent to see if they will let us have a fun show and parade for our county fair. they always have a "bull blast" during the fair week, but it has been a sad affair in past years. not a good turnout, nor was it worth paying to see.

now i have to work up a flyer to post around town, notifying everyone that there is a new saddle club in town, to get the membership up. then i have to write a flyer announcing the first fun show. then we have to get all the ribbons together (they were donated for the first show). 

now we wait to see how much serious interest there is. so far like i said before there is at least 16 families that want to join. we are hoping (and hearing) that there is more out there.


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

That sounds like SO much hard work...But lots of fun!


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Like barnrat said, it sounds like alot of hard work, but i bet it's fun!!


----------



## horsecrazy15 (Dec 26, 2006)

Well done! it sounds great


----------



## englishcowgrl (Jan 24, 2007)

oh wow...awesome...your president! congrads :lol: have fun


----------



## mommadog1956 (Nov 6, 2006)

it seems like forever ago since i originally posted this topic! :shock: 

as of yesterday we now have (including children) 93 members in our saddle club!!!!!  it just keeps growing by leaps and bounds.

our first fun show/playday was a huge success too. we had 47 entries. everyone had a blast! it was even overheard in the bleachers "this is the most fun i've had in kingman county on a sunday afternoon". that comment was by an elderly lady that just came to see what was going on at the arena.

then two weeks ago we had our first organized trail ride. we had 25 horses with 26 riders. (two kids rode double) it went without a hitch also. 

we now have our next show scheduled for april 15th (weather permitting) in the outdoor arena. and we have a couple more trail rides tentatively scheduled too!

i am constantly amazed at the turnout we have had by organizing this saddle club. it is just way too cool!!!


----------



## spoiledrottenpenner (Mar 26, 2007)

where do you live maybe i can attend a show i am usually drive any where from thirty minutes to an hour an a half to a show so maybe i can come.


----------



## mommadog1956 (Nov 6, 2006)

kingman county, KANSAS is way more than hour/half from you if you are in the fort worth TX area. :shock: 

but come on if you want. just remember we are a little saddle club holding little FUN shows!!


----------

